# TT confirmed! :(



## rem22 (Jul 3, 2012)

Saw my Endo today & because my biopsy came back indeterminate, a Tt is the best route to go. (have hashimotos too) Waiting on a date but he said 2-3 mos max. I'm relieved I am getting it out but also scared!! I had a tonsillectomy last May & hoping this is a breeze compared to that one!!

Not very happy with my Endo, he doesn't explain anything to me unless I ask. He mentioned RAI after surg if it came back cancerous so I asked him what it was. (thankfully i somewhat knew already because i educate myself on here!!) Know what his answer was? It's iodine, & instead of the I28 they use I31. Ooook. Lol.

Just needed to whine, thanks for listening hopefully I'll be on the road to recovery soon!!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Awesome - I agree with the doctor's advice for TT, based on inconclusive FNA and Hashi's. Get it outta there!

Do you have a surgeon picked out, or at least a couple you can meet with?


----------



## rem22 (Jul 3, 2012)

No, I'm in Canada. He said he was referring me to a great friend of his/excellent surgeon. I looked him up online & he's got great reviews so that's reassuring.

Do most people get to go home the next day? He said it depends on calcium levels? Just wondering if they usually take a bit to regulate?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

rem22 said:


> No, I'm in Canada. He said he was referring me to a great friend of his/excellent surgeon. I looked him up online & he's got great reviews so that's reassuring.
> 
> Do most people get to go home the next day? He said it depends on calcium levels? Just wondering if they usually take a bit to regulate?


Yes...home the next day if your calcium levels are good. You'll know right away if you have calcium issues...definitely by the next morning. I remember seeing stays of 4-5 days for people with sever parathyroid damage, but that's pretty rare.

Good news on the surgeon!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rem22 said:


> Saw my Endo today & because my biopsy came back indeterminate, a Tt is the best route to go. (have hashimotos too) Waiting on a date but he said 2-3 mos max. I'm relieved I am getting it out but also scared!! I had a tonsillectomy last May & hoping this is a breeze compared to that one!!
> 
> Not very happy with my Endo, he doesn't explain anything to me unless I ask. He mentioned RAI after surg if it came back cancerous so I asked him what it was. (thankfully i somewhat knew already because i educate myself on here!!) Know what his answer was? It's iodine, & instead of the I28 they use I31. Ooook. Lol.
> 
> Just needed to whine, thanks for listening hopefully I'll be on the road to recovery soon!!!


Yeah; we don't like to hear inconclusive around here. I am glad. Will you let is know the date of your TT?

You are going to feel a lot better to have this behind you so you can get on track w/your life!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I got back to my room at about 8:00/8:30pm and was discharged the following morning at 9:00...so a quick 13 hour trip to the hospital.  As long as your calcium levels are cool, you'll be good to go!

And...he's right! RAI is "just" radioactive iodine.


----------



## rem22 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks, will post my surgery date once it's confirmed. Hoping to hear next week. Blahhhhh lol


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

Hi!

I had a TT 5 weeks ago bc of Graves. I got to go home 4 hours after surgery. I did take Tums (1000 mg) 4 times a day the 1st week, 3 times a day the 2nd week, and twice a day the 3rd week. My surgeon said the parathyroids get inflamed and don't work after surgery. I had my calcium tested last week and it is fine- so I think the Tums are a precaution. My voice was weak/ tired for 3 weeks, but it's pretty good now. First 48 hours were tough, day 6 felt better. Now, it's just the darn hormones I have to deal with - blah. I'm 100 mcg Synthroid for now- waiting a few more weeks for labs. Main problem is headaches- argh. Anyway... it sounds like you have a great surgeon & I think that is super important- so good to hear!!! I hear from most people that once your hormones are balanced, life is pretty good! So, I'm looking forward to it!
Alexis


----------

